# East - Trinity Bay Wading Reports



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Please post your wade report let us know how's the wading in East Bay and Trinity bay area's .

If you feel this is a good question for this forum please give me some reputation green power.

searacer


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

The wading is fine...the fishing isn't!


----------

